# How long??



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm starting to listen to the grooming video's on YouTube. Piper has had two professional grooms. But I'm looking to start doing it on my own. I have already bought clipper, brush, scissor's and nail clippers. 

Is there any video's out their for telling you how to deal with puppies? I just tried trimming her feet where her nails are at. And it was hard just to get a few clips. What is everyone's else experiences dealing with puppies?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> I'm starting to listen to the grooming video's on YouTube. Piper has had two professional grooms. But I'm looking to start doing it on my own. I have already bought clipper, brush, scissor's and nail clippers.
> 
> Is there any video's out their for telling you how to deal with puppies? I just tried trimming her feet where her nails are at. And it was hard just to get a few clips. What is everyone's else experiences dealing with puppies?


The tables and harness are the answer I think Kim x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

There are a few people on here who groom their dogs themselves and I've been thinking about it too but I have your problem and can't get barney to stay still. Look forward to hearing some tips!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Their feet and faces can be hard. I usually have an assistant distracting and feeding treats when they are small. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I can't even touch her ears or at least the insides to look. She moves her head and moves all over the place.. Of course I just started to confront doing this. Washing her is getting pretty easy, before she would go nuts when I try to dry her with a towel. That doesn't bother her now, even tried the blow dryer and she did okay with that. Of course a LOT of treats helped.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Their feet and faces can be hard. I usually have an assistant distracting and feeding treats when they are small.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you a groomer?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They do get accustomed to it. Take your time and introduce new things you are going to do slow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The feet are the worst. Start with something easier, and have a helper dispensing treats.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just repeat repeat repeat.. Aside from the grooming aspect, it's important to be able to look in her ears, examine her feet/claws/pads, open her mouth look at her teeth and gums. Do all of these things daily to get her used to you having a look and checking.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The first time I plucked Jake's ears he looked at me like I was crazy. So glad willow does not need that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, yea I start working with her on touching her ears, feet and face. I sort have been doing this but not everyday.


----------

